# Low End Theory - Dirty Gritty (George's Essential Dubs Mix)



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, so I've been meaning to put something like this together for some time. Posted this in reply to another thread, but not entirely topical, as that one was specifically non Rap or Hip-Hop. This on the other hand, is very specifically nastiest, grittiest most foul and heavy dubstep I can find. The list will grow with time . Enjoy!

Careful listening to all this back to back - brain damage may result.

Be sure to turn the quality up to 1080p or 720p or whatever highest available!

Dubba Jonny - A Brief Introduction to Dubstep Production

Chasing Shadows - Amirah

Magnetic Man - The Bug

Magnetic Man - K Dance (this is my test for how 'fast' a sub setup is)

Magnetic Man - MAD

Fine Cut Bodies - Beaver Blink (Ooah Remix)

Feed Me - Blood Red

Feed Me - Cloudburn (ft. Tasha Baxter)

Feed Me - Strange Behaviour (ft. Tasha Baxter)

Excision & Datsik - Boom (SkisM Remix)

Datsik & Chaosphere - Eradicate 

Cascade - Hyper

Djunya - Contact

Ajapai & Adroa - Decimation

Chase and Status - Eastern Jam

Downlink - Emergency

Emalkay - Fabrication

Emalkay - Mecha (One of my all-time favorites - like go Optimus Prime!)

Emalkay - Monsters (This one digs deeper then most tracks I know)

Doctor P - Gargoyle

Deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix) (about 1:50 into it)

Deadmau5 - One Trick Pony (Featuring SOFI)

BogTroTTeR- Hostile Contact (X-Files Theme!)

Chasing Shadows - ILL

Rusko - Jahova

Rusko - Woo Boost (Can't ignore this classic)

Liquid Stranger - Jolt

Liquid Stranger - Nintendo

Liquid Stranger - Robot Rox

Truth - Legion (a wicked wicked mix of Dead Can Dance by The Host of Seraphim)

Truth - Masters of the Stars

Hadouken - Oxygen (Gemini Remix)

Laid Blak - Red (Chasing Shadows Remix)

Tim Healey & Calvertron - Rock It Roll It (DirtyLoud remix)

Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Spirits (Noisia Remix)

Skrillex - Scatta (a bit of hip-hop to it)

Nero - Welcome to Reality

Nero - Something Else (This one is truly something else)

Pendulum - The Island Part 2 (Dusk)

Matta - Chaos Reigns

Matta - Prototype

Steve Aoki & Sidney Samson - Wake Up Call (Datsik Remix)

Cookie Monsta - Frontline

Samples - Caribbean Heat

Gil Scott-Heron and Jamie xx - NY Is Killing Me

Cutline - Alive

Flux Pavilion - Bass Cannon (the name says it all )

Noisia - Alpha Centauri (Excision & Datsik Remix)

K Theory - Air

Spor - Pacifica (Chasing Shadows Remix)

Bassnectar & Seth Drake - Above & Beyond

Klaypex - Hit Me

================
Link to the Pandora Station based on some, and the source of other songs on this list, if you care to partake of the goodness.
Nastiest Dubs
Warning - station is still a work in progress, though I'm refining it on a daily basis.

"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bassnectar should have more entries.

Bassnectar-Underwater (badass tune)
Bassnectar - Underwater (feat. Tina Malia) [OFFICIAL] - YouTube

Bassnectar-Lights
Ellie Goulding - Lights (Bassnectar Remix) [FULL OFFICIAL] - YouTube

Bassnectar- Bass Head
Bassnectar - Bass Head (Official) - YouTube

All of his stuff will give your woofers a work out.


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

I think my issue with Bassnectar was that I listened to his tracks so much, they got overplayed for me, so kinda skipped it over when making this. Will be making some additions


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

me gusta!!!


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

NIIIIIIIICCCEEE!!! thank you.


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a few have been taken down already, and since I can't update my post without contributing (mulling it over), here's the playlist link:

Nastiest Dubs - YouTube


----------

